# my new layout begins slooowly



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hahah i built a table for my new layout (just a part of it) im not finished with remodel yet , but managed to get a piece of table done 5'6" long 2' wide. im trying drywall for a top . got the idea from model railroad some where back in time. haha any who i was thinking 5/8's would hold up nice, but im rethinking that 1/2 inch will work just fine an dandy. i put on a test piece and its pretty dang stout for being loose rock basically . thin stuff wont hold up but half inch will i believe pretty good . i put my weight on it and it didnt even flinch , but now if i did that on the edge it will prob crack and break. but its strong enough for what im building on it.. I mean hey look at your ceilings there sheetrock and nailed or screwed on to 2x4s or 2x6 set at 2 feet apart. so im gunna try this out. its cheaper than ply wood . ya its a bit heavy but not much more than ply wood. im thinking im gunna cover this whole thing in green felt cloth (the stuff from walmart) as i remember a while back i had done this to part of a layout and then i saw someone else use it to cover there layout with and i kinda liked it easy and simple. any who i need to finish my remodel so i can finish building more tables fer me train layout.


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

Get foam and have it go through the wall !!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, the OP will probably not see your suggestion. He got all fired up over a non-existant issue (he thought someone was deleting his posts, despite reassurances to the contrary) about a month ago and quit the forum.


----------



## bl665 (Oct 3, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> Unfortunately, the OP will probably not see your suggestion. He got all fired up over a non-existant issue (he thought someone was deleting his posts, despite reassurances to the contrary) about a month ago and quit the forum.


Oh wow ok thanks


----------

